# Where are you from?



## EvilNessCroft

I'm from Canada! :wave: I live in Quebec, Mirabel!


----------



## Megora

USA!! 

Livingston County, Michigan. 

I live in a small town <- So I will leave that anonymous. 

I guess I could add this bit - I was born up near the thumb area and lived up there for a while. We are now down in the palm area. I'm thinking that by the time I'm old and getting ready to kick it, I'll be up near the fingertips. :F


----------



## esSJay

Canada here, just outside of Toronto, Ontario


----------



## Jamm

C A N A D A . Home town Toronto<3 currently in Ottawa.......


----------



## Charliethree

Canada,-- Calgary,Alberta


----------



## GoldenSail

Idaho--born in Utah raised in Wyoming, currently in the potato state.


----------



## Laurie

CANADA.....Moose Jaw, Saskatchewan


----------



## Enzos_Mom

I'm like Megora - from a small town in Michigan. =)

Just wanted to throw out there that you forgot Australia and I know we have a few members from there. Maybe a mod can add it?


----------



## janine

Frederick, Maryland USA


----------



## Rob's GRs

Australia has now been added and added an "other" just in case the poll was missing anymore.


----------



## paula bedard

Southern Maryland, just outside of the Washington, DC suburbs...in the Good Ol' US of A.


----------



## Adriennelane

USA. I grew up in Oklahoma and now live in Arkansas.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

USA-Ceadr Point, NC, located on the NC Coast. 

One of the best things I like about this forum, is seeing the beautiful pictures of the state/country members live in, such as Alaska, Canada, areas I may never get to visit.


----------



## GoldenSummer

Canada, I'm originally from Toronto and Tyson is originally from Orillia and now we are currently living in Sudbury, Ontario


----------



## Jamm

GoldenSummer said:


> Canada, I'm originally from Toronto and Tyson is originally from Orillia and now we are currently living in Sudbury, Ontario


Aww i didnt know Ty was from Orillia! cutee.


----------



## maggiesmommy

Washington, DC, USA...yep..I walk my dog past all of the monuments most people admire on tv.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

maggiesmommy said:


> Washington, DC, USA...yep..I walk my dog past all of the monuments most people admire on tv.


How lucky are you-that must be awesome.

I get to see the Inter Coastal Waterway every day-I'm five minutes from some of the Best beaches here on the NC Coast.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl

Halifax, Nova Scotia, Canada. I have always lived where I can see the ocean.


----------



## Looni2ns

U.S.A.

Grew up in "Cajun" land, Lake Charles, Louisiana. 

Live just outside of Atlanta, Georgia in the 'burbs.


----------



## Luci

Like EsJay, I'm in Canada outside of the GTA, but I'm north whereas she's west


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum

Canada here too...and like several members who have already posted, I am from the Toronto, Ontario area. Just a smidge west of the city (but still on the beautiful Lake!)

And hoping to one day participate in an Ontario meet-up!

Kim


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM

Canada - St. Catharines, Ontario


----------



## Joanne & Asia

Canada. Vernon BC


----------



## MilosMommy

a small town in Maryland by the Chesapeake Bay!


----------



## mag&bays mom

there sure are a lot of canadians. its so neat that there is such a mix of people on here from all over the world!

im from usa- jacksonville, north carolina


----------



## Abby

Enzos_Mom said:


> I'm like Megora - from a small town in Michigan. =)
> 
> Just wanted to throw out there that you forgot Australia and I know we have a few members from there. Maybe a mod can add it?


Thanks Rob! And thanks Enzo's mom for noticing, I knew I forgot something!


----------



## Bob Dylan

*USA Cape May Beach, NJ*


----------



## Abby

Hey if anyone has any pictures of your golden somewhere than represents where you're prom, post them, we all looooove more golden pics!


----------



## Megora

You can't really see it in the picture, but this pic was taken on a wooded trail overlooking one of the lakes not too far from my home. He was looking down at the lake and no doubt daydreaming about the long happy swim he'd just had.


----------



## West

Buenos Aires, Argentina, in the south of South America


----------



## GoldenSail

Woo-hoo sagebrush! (This is Idaho)


----------



## esSJay

CAROLINA MOM said:


> USA-Ceadr Point, NC, located on the NC Coast.
> 
> One of the best things I like about this forum, is seeing the beautiful pictures of the state/country members live in, such as Alaska, Canada, areas I may never get to visit.


Agreed! I have to say that I've certainly learned so much more about USA, UK and Australia from being a member of GRF than I ever learned in high school! I haven't been to too many states but I have a ton of them on my list now of places to visit!


----------



## Carly Freake

Bodhi, Presley, my husband and I are from Timmins, Ontario, Canada, a small town 8 hours North of Toronto.


----------



## Ranger

Western Canada checking in! I'm in southern Alberta...here's my "backyard":


----------



## Bob Dylan

Ranger said:


> Western Canada checking in! I'm in southern Alberta...here's my "backyard":


 What a Beautiful place to live, Great pictures, Thanks!!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

*RANGER-STUNNING backyard you have there!*

Here's the view of the Inter Coastal Waterway at the end of my street-I can see the water from my driveway, I live a block from there. Not exactly my backyard, but a beautiful place to take my pups. We have a small beach and there are boat docks residents can use.


----------



## hulu

I am from Toronto, Canada.


----------



## Oaklys Dad

Vacationland. All the way up the coast of Maine on the Canadian border in Calais. (Small town of 4000)


----------



## Abby

Oaklys Dad said:


> Vacationland. All the way up the coast of Maine on the Canadian border in Calais. (Small town of 4000)


Your towns name is Vacationland? That's pretty cool!


----------



## younggtx

Ranger said:


> Western Canada checking in! I'm in southern Alberta...here's my "backyard":


Ranger,
O.M.G. that's just AWESOME backyard ... God's Country eh :dblthumb2
BTW, you take stunning photos and my favorites :rockon:


----------



## KellyH

Sunny Los Angeles, California. 

But I was born in London (England), raised in Sydney (Australia) then spent 11 years in Jerusalem (Israel) where Bridget was born. Then we both moved to La La Land.


----------



## younggtx

I'm from People Republik of Southern Kalifornia 
Home of "The OC" 
Bodhi was born in Tehachapi near Cummings Valley:



























Wind Farm Pass:









CA Sierra:


----------



## Diesel's Mom

I live in Houma, Louisiana about a hour or more South of New Orleans


----------



## Abby

Diesel's Mom said:


> I live in Houma, Louisiana about a hour or more South of New Orleans


Oooh new orleans! mardi gras must be fun:


----------



## MittaBear

I'm from the US - norther New Jersey. New Jersey (especially the over populated northern part of it) isn't exciting enough to post pictures of.


----------



## Diesel's Mom

Abby said:


> Oooh new orleans! mardi gras must be fun:


 
Yea its fun! but can get crazy... I'm not the biggest fan of it; However, my husband is a float captin in one of the Houma parades so I will be riding


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Diesel's Mom said:


> Yea its fun! but can get crazy... I'm not the biggest fan of it; However, my husband is a float captin in one of the Houma parades so I will be riding


I have been to New Orleans before-absolutely loved it, haven't been to Mardi Gras yet, would really like to go sometime before I get too old and it drives me totally crazy! How cool your husband is a float captain and you'll be riding in Houma's parade. Enjoy!

*LOVE THE SAINTS by the way, they're the only NFL team I follow!*

*GO SAINTS!*


----------



## red_flash

Another North Carolinian here! 

I will say though, the pictures people are posting (both of locations *and* the sweet goldens!) are gorgeous!


----------



## Abby

I wish I could post pics of my city, it's just beautiful here! We've got mountains and oceans and I'm lucky enough to have the most gorgeous view of the north shore mountains right out my house


----------



## jackie_hubert

GoldenSail said:


> Idaho--born in Utah raised in Wyoming, currently in the potato state.


I must say I was very disappointed that I saw not a single Idaho potato when we took a road trip through there. Beautiful state though. We enjoyed camping there and hope to be back with the pup sometime soon.


----------



## Oaklys Dad

The town name is Calais the states motto is "Vacationland". That is what it says on my license plate.



Abby said:


> Your towns name is Vacationland? That's pretty cool!


----------



## GoldenSail

jackie_hubert said:


> I must say I was very disappointed that I saw not a single Idaho potato when we took a road trip through there. Beautiful state though. We enjoyed camping there and hope to be back with the pup sometime soon.


Yeah, I hate to admit it but I don't like potatoes much, but I have been told by non-native friends (I am not from here originally either) that they were disappointed in Idaho potatoes.

Now Barley...did you know Idaho is the second largest producer of it for the country? If you enjoy a beer tonight the barley might have come from here.


----------



## Diesel's Mom

CAROLINA MOM said:


> I have been to New Orleans before-absolutely loved it, haven't been to Mardi Gras yet, would really like to go sometime before I get too old and it drives me totally crazy! How cool your husband is a float captain and you'll be riding in Houma's parade. Enjoy!
> 
> *LOVE THE SAINTS by the way, they're the only NFL team I follow!*
> 
> *GO SAINTS!*


 
We have a few spots open on our float if you want to ride 

I haven't been to any parades in New Orleans, just the ones they have in Houma. Last year Krewe of Titans rolled Super Bowl Day so it was pretty awesome. Everyone was pumped up for the game. 

*WHO DAT!!! *


----------



## firedancer722

I think I'm the only active forum member from Tennessee! I live in Nashville... Music City, USA!  

Last night, however, I was told by a wonderful friend (who happens to be Canadian), that I have the heart of a Canadian. Love that friend!!  Someday, I WILL live there.  

Candace


----------



## esSJay

firedancer722 said:


> I think I'm the only active forum member from Tennessee! I live in Nashville... Music City, USA!
> 
> Last night, however, I was told by a wonderful friend (who happens to be Canadian), that I have the heart of a Canadian. Love that friend!!  Someday, I WILL live there.
> 
> Candace


lol you totally do, it's even in your name - *CANADAce*!


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum

firedancer722 said:


> I think I'm the only active forum member from Tennessee! I live in Nashville... Music City, USA!
> 
> Last night, however, I was told by a wonderful friend (who happens to be Canadian), that I have the heart of a Canadian. Love that friend!!  Someday, I WILL live there.
> 
> Candace


And that friends loves you too 



esSJay said:


> lol you totally do, it's even in your name - *CANADAce*!


 
LOL!! Steph, that is what I am always telling her. When I go to type Candace, more times than not, my fingers automatically spell Canada!! It can't be a coincidence. :


----------



## GINGIOLA

Italy, Lombardy, Mantova


----------



## firedancer722

Katie and Paddy's Mum said:


> And that friends loves you too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!! Steph, that is what I am always telling her. When I go to type Candace, more times than not, my fingers automatically spell Canada!! It can't be a coincidence. :


 

Awwww!!!! Y'all make me feel sooo loved!!  I don't think it's a coincidence that my name is so close to Canada! heck, even I can't hardly spell it correctly anymore!


----------



## eirepup

I'm from Dublin in Ireland


----------



## Sheamus

Alberta, CANADA...small town just north of the Province's capital (Edmonton).


----------



## lillysmum

hi I live in Devon UK and just love this forum )


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Diesel's Mom said:


> We have a few spots open on our float if you want to ride
> 
> I haven't been to any parades in New Orleans, just the ones they have in Houma. Last year Krewe of Titans rolled Super Bowl Day so it was pretty awesome. Everyone was pumped up for the game.
> 
> *WHO DAT!!! *


WHO DAT is right!!!!!!!!

That would be awesome-does your Golden ride on the float too?


----------



## Abby

Whoa Italy, Ireland and UK! Lucky, I've never been to Europe but REALLY want to go!!


----------



## amy22

USA just moved to Jensen Beach FL from outside of Atlanta GA


----------



## amy22

heres one more...


----------



## Oakley&SegersMom

Carly said:


> Bodhi, Presley, my husband and I are from Timmins, Ontario, Canada, a small town 8 hours North of Toronto.


awesome! We are from Timmins too...actually South Porcupine but Timmins is easier to explain!!


----------



## Ranger

Wow, lots of great pics in this thread! Thanks for everyone who complimented my pics - I'll admit some were taken by my friend on our hikes! I should have taken pics today of the snow we got last night...:yuck:


----------



## Chelseanr

I'm from a small town just south of Calgary alberta :] Living in the shadow of the rockies, I can't wait to take Rowan up to kananaskis!


----------



## Chelseanr

Ranger said:


> Wow, lots of great pics in this thread! Thanks for everyone who complimented my pics - I'll admit some were taken by my friend on our hikes! I should have taken pics today of the snow we got last night...:yuck:



YUCK! It was the first time ever Rowan ever saw snow! It was so funny watching him trying to sit without actually having to put his butt down on the ground lol! Excuse the double post I dont know what the policy on this forum for them is.


----------



## Ranger

Okotoks? I heard there was 6 inches south of calgary this morning!


----------



## Chelseanr

Not anywhere near me, there was maybe a few milimeters settled on the ground. I'm in High River :]


----------



## Abby

Ranger said:


> Wow, lots of great pics in this thread! Thanks for everyone who complimented my pics - I'll admit some were taken by my friend on our hikes! I should have taken pics today of the snow we got last night...:yuck:


You're so lucky! I loooove snow, but we barely get any down here! I visit my cousins in Calgary almost every year, and when we go in the winter, it's so snowy I love it!


----------



## Ranger

I like snow, too. Which is good seeing as how we usually get so much of it! I can't wait to start walking Ranger through the snowbanks again!


----------



## Lilliam

I voted North America because there is no Caribean or Central America, and Cuba is closer to North America than South America.
I was born in Cuba but my family went to Spain after Castro took over. I learned English in Spain. My family is Basque, only my parents were born in Cuba. All four grandparents and everyone before were from Vizcaya, Spain.
My family emigrated to the U.S. In '73.


----------



## lgnutah

GoldenSail said:


> Idaho--born in Utah raised in Wyoming, currently in the potato state.


Where in Utah were you born? We lived in Logan for 4 years.


----------



## lgnutah

Lilliam said:


> I voted North America because there is no Caribean or Central America, and Cuba is closer to North America than South America.


When I read the listings I wondered if all the Americas were grouped as America!


----------



## lgnutah

Ranger said:


> Western Canada checking in! I'm in southern Alberta...here's my "backyard":


Ranger
I was just talking about "your backyard"" with friends today. I told them I have visited the Canadian Rockies three times on vacation and would go back every summer for the rest of my life if I could. 
Oh, I was born in Santa Barbara, CA, lived in Orange County til I was 19, then moved to Utah, to New York, to Va, back to NY, to SC, to IA, to SC, back to Ca, to SC back to CA, then stayed in SC til now.


----------



## hardygirl

From a little county known as "Happy Valley" in Utah...originally from WA state. Been in Utah five years now. Wish I could move back, but the hubby hates the rain!


----------



## Diesel's Mom

CAROLINA MOM said:


> WHO DAT is right!!!!!!!!
> 
> That would be awesome-does your Golden ride on the float too?


No, my Golden does not ride. I dont believe they let animals ride, but thats a good question. It would be awesome to let him ride or it may be to much excitement for him... dont know


----------



## clairer

Lola & I are from Wakefield Massachusetts


----------



## Mellow

Another european here! We're from Leopoldsburg, Belgium


----------



## seamas2008

Cork City, I R E L A N D. Now residing in Florida, America.


----------



## Abby

Lilliam said:


> I voted North America because there is no Caribean or Central America, and Cuba is closer to North America than South America.
> I was born in Cuba but my family went to Spain after Castro took over. I learned English in Spain. My family is Basque, only my parents were born in Cuba. All four grandparents and everyone before were from Vizcaya, Spain.
> My family emigrated to the U.S. In '73.


Sorry about that!
Can a mod add in Central America and/or the Carribean??


----------



## OriJames

I must be the only Aussie here. 

Adelaide, Australia calling. *waves*


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Here a few pictures of some of the wildlife you can see hear on the NC Coast.


We have lots of Dolphins in the area, this picture was taken of two playing in a Sound very close to my house. We see Whales in the area too.

Two pictures of Shackelford Banks Horses-they are known as* Banker* *Ponies* here-there are several herds of Wild ponies all up and down the NC Coast.


----------



## amy22

Carolina Mom...how breathtaking! I LOVE dolphins and horses...wow what a wonderful place to live. I amm sooo jealous!


----------



## GINGIOLA

that's a wonderful place!!

post more pics please

Federico


----------



## Spartan Mom

Another Michigander here! I live in a small town just outside of Lansing. I grew up in the Detroit area, but have spent the rest of my life in mid-Michigan.


----------



## Abby

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Here a few pictures of some of the wildlife you can see hear on the NC Coast.
> 
> 
> We have lots of Dolphins in the area, this picture was taken of two playing in a Sound very close to my house. We see Whales in the area too.
> 
> Two pictures of Shackelford Banks Horses-they are known as* Banker* *Ponies* here-there are several herds of Wild ponies all up and down the NC Coast.



Wow that's AMAZING!


----------



## Eleanor's Mom

Grew up in Bangor, Maine, population about 35,000 and the major metropolis of the area. Currently residing in Arlington, Massachusetts, a suburb of Boston.


----------



## Connor

Larnaca District, Cyprus.


----------



## Diesel's Mom

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Here a few pictures of some of the wildlife you can see hear on the NC Coast.
> 
> 
> We have lots of Dolphins in the area, this picture was taken of two playing in a Sound very close to my house. We see Whales in the area too.
> 
> Two pictures of Shackelford Banks Horses-they are known as* Banker* *Ponies* here-there are several herds of Wild ponies all up and down the NC Coast.


 

WOW! I love dolphin and horses... great pics


----------



## CAGK71

*Say hi to Shania Twain..*



Carly said:


> Bodhi, Presley, my husband and I are from Timmins, Ontario, Canada, a small town 8 hours North of Toronto.


I love her and the fact that she's Canadian just makes me even more proud.

I'm from Coquitlam, BC (20 mins from Vancouver)


----------



## goldensrbest

Grew up in southern indiana, lived in several places, been in maine for around 30 years.


----------



## GoldenSail

lgnutah said:


> Where in Utah were you born? We lived in Logan for 4 years.


I was born in Bountiful and am very familiar with Logan. I had classmates attend Utah State and I considered it


----------



## Heidi36oh

I was born and raised in Frankfurt, Germany, I moved to the USA 18 years ago and love it!


----------



## Walker

Red Deer, Alberta, Canada, here. We haven't had snow yet, I'm not looking forward to it, and it's supposed to come on Tuesday.


----------



## lovemydoggiesx2

I grew up in Reno, Nevada! Went to Oregon State, and moved from Seattle to where I am now. I am a total west coast girl....but am living in sunny Madrid, Spain for another 2 years =( Im ready to come home...I hate the heat. Hubby has 10 more years with NATO in Europe and then we plan to move to Alaska..=) Serious!!!


----------



## FinnTastic

Maryland -north of Baltimore


----------



## FeatherRiverSam

I grew up in San Francisco, California. Now I live in the beautiful Sierra Nevada mountains of Northern California.

Pete


----------



## kathi127

Maryland, about 8 miles south of Baltimore. *GO RAVENS!!!!*


----------



## Rainheart

I live in Winchester, VA (it's about an hour west of D.C.). 
While I'm at school, I live in Blacksburg, VA! Virginia Tech! Go Hokies!


----------



## Angie_U

We live in Tennessee, about 20 miles east of Chattanooga.


----------



## jordski168

@ Abby: Do you know a guy named Oliver Uy there? Heard he works in a car rental company


----------



## LincolnsMom

Hamilton Ontario : ) Originally from Niagara falls : ) Moving in a few years to toronto - The bigger the city for me the better : P


----------



## amy22

I went to college in Niagara Falls!! Niagara University!


----------



## Abby

jordski168 said:


> @ Abby: Do you know a guy named Oliver Uy there? Heard he works in a car rental company


no, vancouver's a pretty big place!


----------



## Charlie1

Angie_U said:


> We live in Tennessee, about 20 miles east of Chattanooga.


I live in Edmonton, Alberta, Canada


----------



## Charlie1

Abby said:


> I've noticed that the people on this forum are from all over the place, all united by their love for goldens
> So, my question is, where are you from? Please post country and city.
> 
> Oh I forgot to add, I'm from Vancouver, in Beautiful British Columbia, born & raised!


From Edmonton, Alberta, Canada!
Charlie my GR is from Mundare, Alberta, Canada


----------



## musicgirl

Fort Erie, Ontario, Canada
and Ottawa, Ontario, Canada (for school)


----------



## xSLZx

From Central Pennsylvania, living in North Carolina.


----------



## bogdus

I am from Bucharest, Romania.
It seems that this part of Europe is not so active on GR forum 
But we do have a lot of beautiful goldens around here.


----------



## tobysmommy

From Ontario, Canada. Divide my life between Tobermory (hence puppy's name) & Waterloo.


----------



## goldenmommie

America - Spartanburg, South Carolina


----------



## caligal

USA, Southern California, here. So jealous of some of your pics! I am an hour from beautiful beaches and spectacular mountains. The neighborhood is pretty nice with lots of trees and paths, but nothing like some of your pictures! I want a view!


----------



## Bell

Sofia,Bulgaria here!  I hope you don't mind if i tell a little about my great country... It was founded in 681 by khan Asparuh,along with traks and some slavic tribes.We embraced christianity in 685,under the rule of Boris the first.The period under turkish rule started in the 14th century and ended in 1878-3rd of march-the San-Stefano peace contract(national holiday).We had 45 years of comunism,until 1989.Since 2004 we're members of NATO.2007 was the year we got accepted in the EU.
Bulgaria is situated at the Balkans.We have outing on the Black sea,and the Danube.We have breathtaking mountains(Rila,Rodopi,Old mountain.)
111000(almost)square kilometers,population of around 7.5 milions...
These are the main things.Many more.
Here are some pictures.Not mine.
Sorry they differ in size.







Two of the black sea.















Rodopi mountain.























-the town of Chepelare(been there)
















The Rila lakes.
















And the last one is mine-i took it this summer,while on holiday at the seaside. 








Sorry if this is too much...


----------



## typercy

Vancouver, Washington, USA


----------



## typercy

hardygirl said:


> From a little county known as "Happy Valley" in Utah...originally from WA state. Been in Utah five years now. Wish I could move back, but the hubby hates the rain!


I'm with your husband. It's not the volume of rain, it's the number of days per year that the sun stays hidden and the ground is wet. We call it the Pacific Northwet! What part of WA are you originally from?


----------



## Finn's Fan

Bell, thank you for sharing those lovely pictures of your country and the commentary. It's always wonderful to learn more about other parts of the world!


----------



## 2dollys

*Bellingham, Washington*



typercy said:


> I'm with your husband. It's not the volume of rain, it's the number of days per year that the sun stays hidden and the ground is wet. We call it the Pacific Northwet!


OK, Ty--I grew up here and have never heard "Pacific Northwet"! It's true.

My partner is from the South and she says that it's not that it rains so much, it's just that the delivery system is so poor!

Lee


----------



## Yarra girl

Melbourne, (home of the Yarra River) Australia 
Thanks for adding us, so far away but well worth the visit 
This is Ben and Tessa on the dog beach at Brighton, nowhere near our suburb but we like to go visit and pretend we are locals : 
The city of Melbourne in the background


----------



## goldenbrowneyes

Aurora, Colorado, USA

Enjoying all the wonderful pictures.


----------



## Finn's Fan

Boulder, Colorado, USA....fifteen square miles surrounded by reality Here's a sample of our local mountains, where Finn loves to run but where he's a criminal if he chases any wildlife!


----------



## donutboy

Brooklyn, NY here but I want to travel the world!


----------



## Summer's Mom

City: Singapore.. Country: ... well, Singapore!

No breathtaking pictures to show off


----------



## gottaBgolden

*Pittsburgh, PA USA- Home of the world famous Steelers and Penguins (not so famous Pirates) LOL*


----------



## maggiesmommy

I know I've already posted, but here is a good picture that represents DC...Maggie with the Washington Monument.


----------



## funkywhiteboy

:wavey: Shout out from across the pond in England. Close enough to Manchester, but just far enough away too.


----------



## elly

I'm from 'other' namely England , UK, down sunny south!


----------



## LovelyGold

*Great photographs!!*

From the lovely, Low Country of SC and live in beautiful, Big Sky Country...Golden heaven!


----------



## oakleysmommy

Clermont, Florida...originally Stamford, Connecticut


----------



## DebP

I grew up in southest Virginia, but currently live in southeast Michigan for the past 4yrs.


----------



## BIGDAWG

Bancroft, Ontario, Canada.


----------



## newport

Renton Washington.


----------



## tedatac1

North Dakota here. Hoping to move to Wisconsin within the next couple months (spend too much money taking trips there).


----------



## Marita Zumar

Stokke, Norway!


----------



## Deber

From *TEXAS*. land where everything is bigger, happens larger, and dang it we're proud of it! Proud of our Rangers, Dallas Cowboys, Stars and bull balls hanging from the back end of pickups! 

Raised in Houston, now in the Central area (Dallas) and our farm is in the Piney Woods of East Texas. Not been many places, cause you can drive for days and still be in Texas!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

I was born and raised in Bosnia. Last 14 years Canada is my country and Winnipeg my city. Province is Manitoba and the greatest assets here are good, warmhearted people.


----------



## AlanP

Just read through this thread and noticed there is somone from Middle Tennessee (Nashville), and someone from East Tennessee (near Chattanooga), so the West needs to be represented as well. I live in a small town called Henderson. (It's a few miles north of Finger, and just west of Sweet Lips)


----------



## Ninde'Gold

There's really towns called Finger and Sweet Lips? LOL.


----------



## AlanP

Ninde'Gold said:


> There's really towns called Finger and Sweet Lips? LOL.


Yep. Shore is.


----------



## Jige

I live near Bemidji MN. I was born in Int'l Falls and this is as far south as I will be going.


----------



## AmyandRupert

Born and raised in Pittsburgh, and it will always be my hometown. Now I live in Hudson Beach, FL, which is about 40 mins. north of Tampa.


----------



## OldeEnglishD

I'm from southeast Michigan.


----------



## Ivystreet

Australia - Colac in the State of Victoria, near the Great Ocean Road


----------



## Sam's dad

We go between Gig Harbor, Wa. and Southern California during the winter months to spend on our boat. When I say we or I, meaning my recent Golden "JakeRmeboy" I had to send to the Rainbow Bridge in Sept, but now it will be with my new lil buddy "Samy" from the same breeder..Samy will be my 5th Golden


----------



## cyman1964uk

My wife and I are both Welsh-born (she's from the South and I'm from the North). Our son was also born in South Wales.

We are all now living Belper in Derbyshire, UK. If you took a map of the UK and tried to stick a pin in the middle of it, it'd land in our back garden!

We have a GR (Abbie) and a BC (Saffy) and two cats (Billy-boy and Poppy-girl) right now, but one day, when I grow up, I'd like to live in Eastern Canada with 20 GRs and 20 BCs in a huge log cabin with log fires!


----------



## VickiR

Perry Hall in Baltimore County, MD


----------



## Amberbark

Originally - Los Angeles, CA

Currently - Tehachapi, CA

:wavey:


----------



## Amberbark

typercy said:


> Vancouver, Washington, USA


My brother and his family live there. I was just up to visit for my birthday in mid-September. We went up to the Dam where the salmon run.....beautiful, but rainy!:wavey:


----------



## Nyahsmommy

Wow theres a lot of Canadians on here. I'm also from canada; From Hamilton, Ontario but live in Mississauga, Ontario now


----------



## Ivyacres

I'm originally from Montreal, Quebec. Married a fella from upstate NY and we've been here almost 40 years! We can't imagine living anywhere else. I faced my fear of heights this summer and took a hot air balloon ride. Here is an aerial view of Plattsburgh, NY looking towards Lake Champlain with the Green Mountains of Vt in the hazy distance.


----------



## desi.n.nutro

Ivyacres said:


> I'm originally from Montreal, Quebec. Married a fella from upstate NY and we've been here almost 40 years! We can't imagine living anywhere else. I faced my fear of heights this summer and took a hot air balloon ride. Here is an aerial view of Plattsburgh, NY looking towards Lake Champlain with the Green Mountains of Vt in the hazy distance.


Good for you facing your fears. I feel a little dizzy just looking at the picture so I guess I won't be going up in a balloon any too soon.


----------



## desi.n.nutro

I am from Southern Colorado. (Sometimes my Southern accent comes out - heehee) 
I live in Northeast Colorado now. I ask my husband all the time why he moved me to the desert. He proclaims strongly that it is the plains. I argue that all that darn cactus in my backyard confuses me. (Do you hear the accent there?)


----------



## thmorris19

I was born and raised in Southern MD, but I call Richmond, VA home now.


----------



## Capt Jack

Outer Banks of North Carolina


----------



## paula bedard

Capt Jack said:


> Outer Banks of North Carolina


Lucky You. 
I'm lucky if we make it to the OBX every other year now. We used to go yearly, when the kids were young and in tow.


----------



## Cora the golden

I am from Royal Oak, Michigan


----------



## ferreira

I'm from Canada  I live in Hamilton, Ontario


----------



## janababy

I am from Canada. Live in Burlington Ontario, just outside of Toronto.


----------



## Karen519

*America*

America Woodridge, Illinois


----------



## alliruiz

I'm in California, living in what Oprah called "the happiest city in America"
:wave:


----------



## FeatherRiverSam

North America just outside of Graeagle California on the banks of the Feather River...:wavey:


----------



## rik6230

Beautiful picture Pete 

I live in Maastricht, one of the oldest cities in the Netherlands.


----------



## charliebear

fairfield CT ON THE COAST JUST 2 HOURS FROM NYC
BORN AND RASIED IN CONNECTICUT USA


----------



## dborgers

We live in Nashville, Tennessee USA

Have lived in Chicago, Michigan, Florida, and California before here.


----------



## sdain31y

Savannah, GA USA.


----------



## Jingers mom

*Where are you from*

A very small town in Washington Parish, Louisiana. Born in NY, lived in Florida most of my life and moved to Louisiana when I got married.


----------



## Jamm

Im sure ive posted before, but currently we live in Ottawa Canada. In a few months we will live in Toronto Canada.


----------



## Dexter12

I was raised in Toronto Ontario and now live in Thunder Bay.


----------



## Sasha

UK (the green and pleasant land) North Yorkshire


----------



## HolDaisy

UK West Midlands - Nr Birmingham


----------



## rbrooks

Rock Tavern, NY


----------



## Kula's mommy

From Edmonton,Canada but live in Hawaii!


----------



## GRTigger

Usa.
Brooklyn, new york


----------



## Capt Jack

Outer Banks of North Carolina USA


----------

